# Posen aus PU-Schaum



## Schulti (19. November 2000)

Hi Kollegen!
Hat jemand von Euch schon mal Posen aus Pu-Schaum gebastelt? Ich käme nämlich an das Zeug in großen Mengen ran!

------------------
*** Gruß an alle ***
*** Schulti ***
*** Mod von Gewässer in Europa und Basteln und Selberbauen *************


----------



## Viper (20. November 2000)

Hi Schulti!Wie liegt der Schaum denn im Preis?
Wir wollten nämlich eine portion kaufen,
aber wir müssen eine große Menge davon 
abnehmen. Das würde bis zum Sant Nimmerleinstag reichen.
Ist uns eigentlich zu viel.
Vileicht können wir uns kurz schliesen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. November 2000)

Ich würde doch lieber Balsaholz nehmen. Der PU Schaum und ist er noch so teuer (Zweikomponentenschaum)ist nicht so gut wie einem versprochen wird im Handel. Irgend wann fängt er an Wasser zu ziehen und die Farbe bröckelt ab.
Ist also nichts für lange Zeit so ne Pose.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## Schulti (20. November 2000)

Hi Viper!
Ich könnte Dir ja mal eine Probe schicken, damit Du schauen kannst ob er Dir passt (wegen der Härte des Schaumes).
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
*** Gruß an alle ***
*** Schulti ***
*** Mod von Gewässer in Europa und Basteln und Selberbauen *************


----------



## Franky (21. November 2000)

Sagt mal, ist das bereits fertiger Schaum in "Blöcken", oder muß der erst noch aus der Dose/Tube ausschäumen????????

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Viper (21. November 2000)

Das wäre ne feine Sache Schulti!
Gibst Du mir bitte Deine e-Mail Adresse,dann dann mail ich Dir.
Übrigens Franky,
der PU-Schaum wie ich ihn kenne,besteht aus zwei Komponenten welche nach mischen innerhalb ca.zwei Minuten fest werden.
Wir haben vor Wobbler und Posen zu bauen.


----------



## Franky (21. November 2000)

Ahaaaa! Das Gemisch kommt dann in eine Form und härtet nach x Stunden aus und ist fertig; sehe ich das richtig?
Ich dachte, weil ihr von "großen Mengen" gesprochen habt, dass es das Zeugs in Blöcken gibt, wo man sich die Form herausschneiden muß!
Aber das hier ischa man viel benutzerfreundlicher... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Schulti (21. November 2000)

Hi Kollegen!
Damit wir uns richtig verstehen. Ich komme nur an fertig geschäumte Blöcke bzw Platten ran. Die haben eine Härte von 18 kpa. Aber evtl kann man da noch ein wenig tricksen.
Hey Viper, meine E-mail Adresse findest Du in meinem Profil.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*** Gruß an alle ***
*** Schulti ***
*** Mod von Gewässer in Europa und Basteln und Selberbauen *************


----------



## Franky (22. November 2000)

Aha! Lag ich mit meiner ersten Vermutung doch nicht ganz so falsch...


----------



## Viper (23. November 2000)

Ich dachte da schon an zwei Komponenten Schaum da wir eine Form haben und die dann ausgießen


----------



## Schulti (23. November 2000)

Hi Viper!
Dann willst Du also selber "schäumen"ß. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*** Gruß an alle ***
*** Schulti ***
*** Mod von Gewässer in Europa und Basteln und Selberbauen *************


----------



## Viper (23. November 2000)

Genau!!
Ich brauch das Zeug nicht nur für Posen, sondern auch für Wobbler. Für die habe ich Formen aus Siliconkautschuk. Deshalb brauche ich es Flüssig.


----------



## Guest (27. November 2000)

Servus Schulti,hast Du so eine PU-Pose am Wasser schon mal ausprobiert? so im Rohbau( einfach einen Stab und unten eine Öse)
PU hat doch eine viel größere Wichte wie Balsa( ca.0.20).
Ich kann mir vorstellen das die Pose mit einem schwereren Köder und üblicher Montage absäuft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
    WO[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Wieselopa am 10-12-2000 um 14:01.]


----------



## Schulti (27. November 2000)

Hi Wieselopa!
Nein, ich habe Das noch nicht ausprobiert!
Deswegen wollte ich ja wissen, ob das schon jemand von Euch getestet hat. Es gibt aber doch Posen aus PU-Schaum zu kaufen, oder?
Also müsste man die doch auch selber bauen können!!





------------------
*** Gruß an alle ***
*** Schulti ***
*** Mod von Gewässer in Europa und Basteln und Selberbauen *************


----------



## Guest (27. November 2000)

Schulti,
wenn die Dinger hohl sind müßts eigentlich doch gehn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jetzt bist du dran. als unsere "Anwendungstechnische Abteilung"
Mit PU wären die Posen um vieles stabiler als mit Balsa.
------------------
WO[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Wieselopa am 10-12-2000 um 14:02.]


----------



## Schulti (27. November 2000)

Ich werd&acute; heut Nacht mal ein bißchen rummurksen!
Falls es funkt geb ich Euch bescheid!





------------------
*** Gruß an alle ***
*** Schulti ***
*** Mod von Gewässer in Europa und Basteln und Selberbauen *************


----------



## Schulti (28. November 2000)

Hi Kollegen!
Hatte heute in der Nachtschicht wenig zu tun und habe mal ein bißchen mit PU-Schaum experimentiert. War aber alles s*****e!!!
Hat überhaupt nicht gefunkt!!!
Schade!





------------------
*** Gruß an alle ***
*** Schulti ***
*** Mod von Gewässer in Europa und Basteln und Selberbauen *************


----------



## Franky (28. November 2000)

Hi Schulti,was haste denn probiert (mit welchem Ziel) und was ging in die Hose???

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Schulti (28. November 2000)

Hi Franky!
Ich habe versucht den Schaum (den ich Böcken habe) "in Form zu bringen", sprich eine Kugel zu schleifen. Das ging gerade noch einigermaßen. Aber als es dann ans lackieren ging.....
Da der Schaum so grobporig ist, haut das versiegeln (sprich wasserdicht zu machen) nicht hin. Ohne Versiegelung saugt sich der Schaum voll Wasser, wird schwer und verliert Tragkraft.
War wohl ein Schlag ins Wasser.





------------------
*** Gruß an alle ***
*** Schulti ***
*** Mod von Gewässer in Europa und Basteln und Selberbauen *************


----------



## Franky (29. November 2000)

Au Mist! Aber kannste machen nix... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich frage mich, wie die Industrie das hinkriegt. Wahrscheinlich ist der Schaum unter so hohem Druck gepresst worden, das er keine Flüssigkeit (Wasser, Farbe) aufsaugt.Also doch das gute, alte Balsa(rund)holz, oder??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## nepomuk (9. März 2013)

*AW: Posen aus PU-Schaum*

Ähm, da könnte ich aushelfen,
habe da noch Bestände an PU Resten.


----------



## carpjunkie (9. März 2013)

*AW: Posen aus PU-Schaum*

Ob Franky die nach 13 Jahren noch braucht?


----------



## Schxxnwxld (10. März 2013)

*AW: Posen aus PU-Schaum*

Hallo,

wenn es um Schaumposen geht, weil die sehr gute Eigenschaften haben, dann ist hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2012/posen-aus-schaumstoff-selbst-fertigen.html

ein Beitrag von mir.

Wenn es nur darum geht Restbestände von PU-Schaum zu verarbeiten, dann passt mein Beitrag nicht.
Aufschäumen in eine Form habe ich vorher gemacht, aber nicht mit PU-Schaum.

Gruß

Theodor


----------



## nepomuk (11. März 2013)

*AW: Posen aus PU-Schaum*

Ich habe keine Ahnung was ihr für Posentypen bauen wollt,
aber stelle ein fast unzerbrechliches Material,
welches im Wobblerbau großen Anklang gefunden hat.

Für Miniposen halte ich es ungeeignet, da eventuelle Lufteinschlüsse die Tarierung beeinflussen,
große Schwimmer, Maker-Unterwasserposen, usw., Grundkörper für Futterboote ist es ideal.

Bei Interesse, PN an mich

Gruß Swen


----------



## madpraesi (13. März 2013)

*AW: Posen aus PU-Schaum*

Hallo Kollegen,
wenn es sich um den 2komponenten PU geht kann man ihn mit Siegelharz verdichten. 
Gruß Christian


----------

